# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Καθρεφτάκι στο κλουβί παπαγάλου;

## Antigoni87

Σκέφτηκα να ανοίξω νέο θέμα, μιας και δε βρήκα κάτι αντίστοιχο, για να μπορούμε εδώ να συζητάμε για το μεγάλο ζήτημα του *καθρέφτη* στα κλουβιά των παπαγάλων.
Άλλοι υποστηρίζουν ότι είναι συντροφιά για ένα παπαγαλάκι που δεν έχει ταίρι, άλλοι ότι κάνει το πουλί πιο επιθετικό και νευρικό θεωρώντας εισβολέα το είδωλό του, άλλοι ότι περνάει το είδωλο για ταίρι του και αυτό κάνει κακό στην ψυχολογία του (αλλά ίσως και στην υγεία του, αφού στην προσπάθεια να "ταϊσει" το είδωλό του μπορεί να πάθει μέχρι και μολύνσεις στον πρόλοβο από το ανεβοκατέβασμα της τροφής).
Εγώ προσωπικά (χωρίς να έχω παπαγάλο) θεωρώ άσχημο να βάζουμε καθρέφτη προσπαθώντας να "ξεγελάσουμε" ένα τόσο έξυπνο πτηνό ότι δεν είναι μόνο του στο κλουβί, και πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα να είναι μόνο του το πουλί και να ασχολούμαστε εμείς πολύ μαζί του, ή να έχει αληθινό σύντροφο (όχι απαραίτητα του αντίθετου φύλου).
Ας πουν εδώ λοιπόν οι παπαγαλάδες τις γνώμες και τις προσωπικές τους εμπειρίες από το ζήτημα "καθρέφτης", ώστε όλο και περισσότερα μέλη να πληροφορηθούν και να προσφέρουν πιο δημιουργικά παιχνίδια και λιγότερο άγχος στους παπαγάλους τους!  ::  

(αν πιστεύετε ότι άλλος τίτλος θα βοηθούσε καλύτερα στην αναζήτηση του θέματος, αλλάξτε τον!)

----------


## vas

και εγώ πιστεύω πως ο καθρεύτης δεν είναι καλό να μπαίνει στα κλουβιά γιατι:
1.έχει κακό αντίκτυπο στην ψυχολογία του παπαγάλου αφού κάνει προσπάθεια και δε βρίσκει ανταπόκριση
2.έχει επίσης κακό αντίκτυπο στην υγεία του αφού προσπαθεί να ταϊσει τον καθρεύτη και προκαλεί πρόβλημα στα όργανά του
Ποοοοοοολύ παλιά που είχαμε gouldians θυμάμαι είχαμε ένα μικρό καθρευτάκι αλλά δε του έδιναν σημασία ούτε το αρσενικό ούτε το θυληκό..δίδαγμα: ή κακό θα προξενήσει ή τίποτα το καθρευτάκι,οπότε άχρηστο  ::

----------


## demis

εκτος απο αυτα που λετε που τα βρισκω απολυτα σωστα εχω να προσθεσω και κατι λογω προσωπικης εμποιριας: το καθρευτακι  επηρεαζει πολυ και την εξημερωση αφου λενε πως αν παρεις δυο παπαγαλοι ειναι πιο δυσκολο να τα εξημερωσεις απο το να παρεις ενα οποτε απο τη στιγμη που και ο καθρευτης κανει το ιδιο κακο στην εξημερωση καλυτερα να του παρεις  ενα ταιρι που θα ειναι και αληθινο! επισεις ο καθρευτης πολλες φορες κανει κακο και στα ζευγαρια γιατι παλια που ειχα λοβεμπερντς το ενα ειχε αγαπησει το καθρευτη και δεν αφηνε το αλλο να τον πλησιασει και φυσικα δεν τα πηγαιναν καλα μεταξυ τους γιατι το ενα νομιζε πως ειχε ηδη ταιρι!!!  ταν το εβγαλα μετα απο δυο μερες εβλεπα αλλαγες στη σχεση τους προς το καλυτερο και μετα απο δυο ευδομαδες γινανε ζευγαρι και ταιζωντουσαν.

----------


## petros

στο πρωτο μου παπαγαλακι ειχα βαλει καθρεφτη και μετα απο 2-3 μερες τσιμπαγε ειχε υπερβολικη νευρικοτητα και πολα αλλα χαζα.στο 2ο παπαγαλακι το οποιο δν προλαβα να το χαρω του ειχα παρει ενα παιχνιδι αλλα δν φαινοτα να ειχε καθρεφτη και μολις πηγα σπιτι και το ειδα......τελος παντων το εβαλα αλλα δν του εδινε σημασια.Και τελειωνω με τον μικελ στον οποιο δν εχω βαλει καθρεφτη γιατι μου το ειχε πει ο θεμης και το θεορησα σωστο και καλα εκανα που δν εβαλα...αυτα απο εμας  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:

----------


## demis

φιλε πετρο αν εβαζες καθρευτακι το πιο πιθανον ειναι τωρα να μη ηταν εξημερωμενο το πουλακι γιατι θα νομιζε οτι ειχε ταιρι και δεν θα σε ειχε αναγκη. οποτε αν καποιος θελει εναν παπαγαλο για να τον εξημρωσει και επειδη τον λυπαται του παιρνει και ενα καθρευτακι για συντροφια τοτε εκανε χαζομαρα γιατι αυτο δεν οφελει οποτε καλυτερα η να του παρεις ταιρι η αστον ετσι μονο του με τα παιχνιδακια του, και τη δικη σου παρουσια...

----------


## oasis

καλυτερα να μην βαζουμε καθρεφτακι ωστε να αποφυγουμε το αναμασημα των τροφων. νομιζει οτι το ειδωλο του ειναι αλλο πουλι και ανεβαζει τροφες μασημενες πανω για να το ταισει.

----------


## panteraz

Πωπω παιδιά ευχαριστώ! Έβγαλα το καθρεπτάκι, και στην θέση του έβαλα ένα παιχνίδι που του είχα πάρει αλλά δεν χωρούσε στο κλουβί και έγινε άλλος παπαγάλος! Πάιζει συνέχεια και είναι πιο χαρούμενος! 

Και νόμιζα πρέπει να έχουν καθρέπτη...   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα γράφτηκαν παραπάνω και συμπληρώνω:

Όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με παπαγάλους που τους αδέσει το μασούλημα ο καθρέφτης είναι επικίνδυνος, καθώς μπορεί να ξύσουν την επιφάνειά τους και να καταπιούν λίγο απο τον καθρέφτη, πράγμα που συνήθως είναι θανατηφόρο.

----------

